# Ex-Rep, 'Gopher' Leaves Radio Show After Pressure Over Islam Comments



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

AP
This 1993 file photo shows Fred Grandy when he was a member of Congress.

Fred Grandy, the former "Love Boat" star who served several terms in Congress before landing a gig as a radio host, resigned from his show this week after he was pressured to stop talking so much about radical Islam, his wife, Catherine, told FoxNews.com. 
Catherine Mann-Grandy, who spoke with FoxNews.com extensively about the details of their split with WMAL management, confirmed that the couple's critical commentary on radical Islam was the driving factor behind Grandy's resignation. 
"You're not allowed to talk about what's happening in your country," she said. 
Fred Grandy, best known for his role as Gopher in "The Love Boat," had been on air as a host at Washington, D.C.'s WMAL since 2003. He worked most recently as host of "The Grandy Group" -- his wife made regular appearances on that show under the nickname "Mrs. Fred." 
But while both of them started devoting more and more segments to the subject of Muslim influence in America over the past year, it was Catherine's comments that apparently led to an ultimatum.

Full Story:
Ex-Rep, 'Gopher' Leaves Radio Show After Pressure Over Islam Comments - FoxNews.com


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

As long as everyone keeps folding under pressure we are screwed.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

:stomp: ,keep the powder dry boys....its coming


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> :stomp: ,keep the powder dry boys....its coming


JAP....Shhhhhhhhh, you can't say things like this. Don't you remember how Obama said these words encite people? The black helicopters will soon be over your house (although they may already have the address in their GPS):teeth_smile:


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> :stomp: ,keep the powder dry boys....its coming


When it does come... At who's house do we meet up? I'm voting yours JAP...


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*'Gopher' Plans Radio Show to Tackle Radical Islam*

After fallout for alleged on-air remarks, former 
'Love Boat' star Fred Grandy plans new radical 
Islam talk show


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *'Gopher' Plans Radio Show to Tackle Radical Islam*
> 
> After fallout for alleged on-air remarks, former
> 'Love Boat' star Fred Grandy plans new radical
> Islam talk show


I think I like this guy. They should put his show on Satellite radio, I'll listen. :thumbs_up:


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

with Peter King of homeland security holding a hearing on radical musilms and now Fred Grandy starting his own show maybe America is ready to face this problem and do something about it


----------

